# Great Lakes FrightFest is coming up fast!!! This weekend – May31 – June 2



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 19, 2007)

GLFF LAST CALL -

Great Lakes FrightFest is coming up fast!!! This weekend - May31 - June 2
We are celebrating our 13th year! Come join 500 + of our closest friends - In Michigan, 
9 miles North of Ohio line on US-23 Campground is only 3 miles from either exit.!
This is a full family event!

Registration - http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/register/regpage.php If you plan on attending, even if only for the day PLEASE go and pre-register for GLFF 2013.

The campground is completely booked for GLFF'ers - our over flow are camping at the near by KOA. Hotels are 6.5 miles away.

Classes - over 23 hours of class time & Make N Takes

Schedule - http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/schedule.html

T- shirt Design http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/souvenirs.html

Message Board and Make & Take Sign up - http://greatlakesfrightfest.com/mboard/

Saturday Night - One Night Only (over) 4000 square foot Haunted House: admittance - ONE CAN GOOD - Room design & set up by your peers

Raffles - Every year gracious vendors and suppliers donate wonderful items to be raffled off at FrightFest with all the proceeds to going to benefit the local food bank & Humane Society, allowing them to purchase food and supplies that are needed but have not been donated.
SPECIAL: for every 13 can goods donated - receive a $1.00 raffle tickets

Entertainment: http://www.greatlakesfrightfest.com/special_appearances.html
Friday - The Apocalyptic Side Show Trio and Trio of Fire with their own T3 Fire Toys, from Sylvania, Ohio
Saturday - The Ring of Steel - Action Performing Troop from Ann Arbor, Michigan
Along with many of our home favorite Line Walkers!!!!

Dress weather appropriately - We Run Rain or Shine!!!!

For more information: www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com

Yours in Haunting, 
Kkrazy Kkaren
Great Lakes FrightFest 
http://www.GreatLakesFrightFest.com 
May 31- June 2, 2013 
Feeding one Community at a time.....


----------

